# Lexus Ranks Highest Among Luxury Brands in 2017 J.D. Power CSI Study



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Lexus has been ranked highest in customer satisfaction among luxury brands in the J.D. Power 2017 Customer Service Index (CSI) StudySM, marking the 17th time the brand has claimed the top spot. Overall, Lexus achieved a CSI score of 874 on a 1,000-point scale, 15 points above the segment average and the highest numerical score in the study, regardless of segment.

"At Lexus, we aim to create amazing experiences for our customers by anticipating their needs both at the time of purchase and years down the road," said Jeff Bracken, Lexus group vice president and general manager. "Customer service is at the heart of our brand, and we're proud of the continuous efforts by our dealers to exceed our buyers' expectations."

The 2017 CSI Study measures customer satisfaction with service at a franchised dealer or independent service facility for maintenance or repair work among owners and lessees of 1-to 5-year-old vehicles. The study was fielded between October and December 2016. It is based Lexus previously ranked highest in the J.D. Power Customer Satisfaction with Dealer Service (CSI) Study from 1991-1995, 1997-2001, 2006, and 2009-2013.


----------

